# 2011 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy

We are pleased to announce the 2011 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament presented by YELLOWFIN YACHTS that will be held at Russells Bait and Tackle in Matagorda,Texas.Over $100,050.00 IN CASH was paid to the winners in 2010. We have gained some new sponsors as well as continued sponsors from years past. We will be continuing to add more information and sponsors as time goes by and keep this thread updated. The complete rules will be printed on the tournament brochures that will be ready in the next week or so.

Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Russells Bait and Tackle
Matagorda,Texas
June 23-25, 2011

Entry Fee- $200 early entry if before June 20th
Late Entry Fee-$250 in after June 20th

June23rd - Captains meeting and Calcutta at Matagorda Volunteer Fire Department Firemans Hall. BYOB

June 23rd- Rest Day

June 24th- Tournament Day- Awards Ceremony

Kingfish-Ling-Red Snapper
Pays 1st place only in each category(See rules for details)

CALCUTTA- (Where the BIG money is)
1-Kingfish,1-Ling,1-Red Snapper (Combined Weight)
Over $28k paid to the winner in 2010.
Pays 1st thru 3rd
$150 calcutta insurance avalible
See calcutta rules for more info

Winning Captain of the calcutta will be presented with a *$20,000,00 voucher* for the purchase of a Yellowfin Offshore Boat.(See rules for details).

$9500,00.00 in added Money so far for side pots (More in the works)

SIDE POTS-100% payback- 1st place 60%-2nd place 40%
*$1000 Added money*- DOLPHIN- Sponsored by *Texas Application* *Specialists (Slightly Dangerous) and Full Stringer Realty*- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

*$1000 Added money*-AMBERJACK-Sponsored by *Taylor Bros Funeral* *Home and Mr Mike Rizutto*-Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

*$1000 Added money*-GROUPER(AnyKind)-Sponsored by* Mr and Mrs Scott Eike and Pig Logistics (KevinA*)- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

*$1000 Added money*-BARRACUDA-Sponsored by *Busha Boat Works and* *AMI/Charter Lakes Insurance (Outcast)*-Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

*$750 Added money*- RED SNAPPER-Sponsored by *Rip Carts (Idletime*) *and Matagorda Sportfishing.com*- Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

*$500 Added money*- LADY ANGLER- Sponsored by *Don* *Davis Dealerships*- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each Lady Angler

*$1500 Added money*- JUNIOR ANGLER- Sponsored by *Gary Belvin(Oilfield)and Family, Texas Application Specialist (Slightly Dangerous) Rods Towing* *and Recovery (Hot Rod*)-Pays 1st, 2nd and 3rd place- No entry fee

*$500 Added money*- HEAVIEST KINGFISH- Sponsored by *Russelure* - 1st place only-$100 a boat

*$250 Added money*- WEIRDEST FISH- Sponsored by *Texas* *Application* *Specialists (Slightly Dangerous)-* 1st place only- No Fee -See rules for details.

*$1000 Added money*-GRAND SLAM POT- Sponsored by *Riddle Power* *LLC* -Combined weight of most category fish caught-$100 each boat-See rules for details

*$1000 Added money*- HEAVIEST FISH OF THE TOURNAMENT- Sponsored by *Horizon Trailers*- Heaviest category fish caught in the tournament- $100 each boat.

*$20,000.00 in Bounty Pots*- $5000 was paid to Team Purple Haze (Chuck Richey) in 2010 for a 72 lb Wahoo.

$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Grouper over 80 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Wahoo over 75 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Ling over 75 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs-$50 each boat

$9500,00.00 Added prize money Thanks to the following Sponsors

Busha Boat Works- $500 
AMI Insurance/Charter Lakes Insurance-$500
Mr and Mrs Scott Eike-$500
Texas Application Specialists-$1000
Full Stringer Realty-$500
Mr.Mike Rizzudo-$500
Taylor Brothers Funeral Home-$500
Russelure-$500
Horizon Trailers- $1000
Gary Belvin and Family-$1000
Rods Towing and Recovery-$250
Don Davis Dealerships-$500
Pig Logistics-$500
Riddle Power Inc- $1000
MatagordaSportfishing.com -$500
Rip Charts.com-$250

*Highest Placing Yamaha Powered Boat in the calcutta will recieve a 55 gallon drum of either 2-stroke or 4-stroke outboard oil-$1000 value*

*Highest Placing Mercury Powered Boat in the calcutta will recieve a 55 gallon drum of 2-stroke oil-$1000 value*

Thanks to the following sponsors with the donation of their fine products

Pelagic
E-Searider Marine Chairs-www.marinebeanbags.com
Cannon Downriggers
Woody Wax
Eastern Tackle
Savage Custom Rods and Reels
Aluma-Tech Aluminum Products
Yeti Coolers
Castaway Rods
American Rodsmiths
www.texas-offshore.com
Lamco Deer Feeders
Yamaha Marine Inc
Triad Marine
Millennium Marine Aluminum Products
Lone Kro Metal Arts
Russells Bait and Tackle
Trans Fiberglass Boats
Rip Charts.com
Mercury Marine Inc
Greg Dennis Metal Arts
Riverbend Resturant
Waterfront Resturant
Salty Dog Liquor

More sponsors and announcements in the works. Tournament brochures will be ready to be mailed to teams wanting to enter by January. We will also have tournament brochures at the 2011 Houston Boat Show at selected booths to be announced later. In these hard economic times, these sponsors have donated their products and money to this tournament to make it another sucess. Please take this into consideration when making your next fishing/equipment or any other purchases that our sponsors carry.

Any company wishing to join us in sponsoring/donating please send me a p.m so we can get your company name on our advertisements/brochures.

If you wish to have a brochure mailed to you when they are ready, please p.m me with your mailing address. If you have fished in our tournament before, we will already have your mailing address and you will be sent brochures when ready.If you are not sure, p.m us your mailing address and we will confirm we have your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy

*Another sponsor*

MBC would like to welcome www.getreel-getfish.com as a donor to the tournament. They will be donating some caps, visors and t-shirts to the participants as door prizes.

More to come


----------



## whos your daddy

*More sponsors, more money added*

Friends, please welcome these great sponsors to the tournament.

Miles Charlesworth (Miles2fish) from *Deep Sea Power and Lights* (www.deepsee.com) has joined in and has donated *$250* to the tournament. Please visit his site for all your LED lights and underwater thru hull camera needs.

Also, please welcome *Shawn and Kimberly Burns (up4mud) for Kimberly here on 2cool, dont know Shawns*. Shawn works for *Planet Ford in Spring* and has joined our sponsor list for the amount of *$1000*. If anyone is wanting a new Ford, please contact Shawn at Planet Ford. There is a thread on TTMB about a recent experience dealing with Shawn at Planet Ford. Great service !

This tournament is a huge sucess thanks to our great sponsors who graciously sponsor and support offshore fishing tournaments. Please consider there dedication when you make your next purchase.

*$11K SO FAR IN ADDED MONEY!!!!!*

MORE IN THE WORKS !


----------



## whos your daddy

Teams, lets welcome Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales as a sponsor for the tournament. Anyone looking for a new of used boat please contact them. Thanks Tommy and crew for the $500 sponsorship.

_*www.texassportfishing*yachts.com_


----------



## whos your daddy

You can pick up tournament brochures for this tournament at the following booths at the boat show.

Millennium Marine Aluminum Products

Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

Russelure

Surfside Marina

Charter Lakes Insurance

Matagorda County Visitors Bureau


----------



## whos your daddy

Derek from Breakwater Electronics has stepped up and has donated $500 to be added to the side pots. Thanks Derek and Breakwater for the sponsorship. That brings the added money to close to $13k for the side pots.

Matagorda Harbor has built some brand new wet slips. I spoke to the harbormaster and he said the transient slips are $1 a foot to rent for the day. Teams that want to keep thier boats there can contact him directly to reserve a spot for the tournament. His number is 979-863-2103 and his name is Craig


----------



## whos your daddy

You can go to www.matagordabay.com and look under upcoming 2011 tournaments and download a tournament brochure if anyone needs one.


----------



## whos your daddy

Early entry deadline is approaching. Save yourself $50.


----------



## whos your daddy

*Re-Scheduled*

Ok, here we go. After looking at all dates that are open and for the avaliability of the facilities here in Matagorda we have decided to stay in Matagorda. The re-fish date is August 18-20, 2011. We be changing the calcutta to Kingfish-Ling- Dolphin. We will also add Amberjack to a side pot and take out red snapper if the season closes. Hopefuuly the seas will be more cooperative that time of year.

Again, new dates are August 18-20, 2011 in Matagorda


----------



## whos your daddy

This texas weather is so unpredictable. I have been asked this question: If the seas fall down to safe levels, are you going to have the tournament as scheduled on June 23-25th? Well the answer is yes. I am watching the forecast several times daily and I am getting emailed custom forecast from different agencies that are saying that we may expect 5-7 kt winds this Saturday or less, thus allowing the seas to relax. Of course, we are at the mercy of the forecast models and I hope it is forecasted in our favor. I know several of you have made plans to be down and have rented places to stay. I hope the folks down in Matagorda are working with you. I know David and Jody Cassady from Full Stringer Rentals told me that they would work with anyone who has a rental through them. If anyone is running into problems with thier rentals, please let me know. I will try to work with them best I can, but I cannot promise anything. They run thier own business. But I hope they would understand our situation. Keep all posted .

Mark


----------



## whos your daddy

We have made the final call to re-schedule the tournament to August 18-20, 2011 at Russells Bait in Matagorda. Its the best call to make in our opinion. Rough seas, and a chance of rain. Safety is priority.


We will change the calcutta to Kingfish-Ling and Dolphin. Red Snapper is out unlesswe are blessed with a extended season. We will be adding amberjack as a side pot also.

Mark


----------



## whos your daddy

Coming up soon. Last years calcutta winner won almost $30k


----------



## whos your daddy

Less than 2 weeks to go.


----------



## whos your daddy

Registragtion/Captains meeting/Calcutta tonight at the Matagorda Volunteer fire department. See you there !


----------

